# what do u think?



## islandbeauty (Sep 22, 2009)

deleted


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for you as I know it must hurt when your hubby pays attention to this trailertrash. You do not seem to have that total connection that is needed for an enduring relationship. When I was still married 10 years ago my gaze would sometimes wonder to a pretty girl in the street but as I respected my then wife that was where it always ended. It was the lack of communication which ended my marriage and probably many others. We attended Marriage councilling early in our marriage and this helped to greatly diminish the gap in communication. As you have a lot to lose and plenty to gain you both would benefit from the advice of a trained councillor.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 22, 2009)

I feel so bad that you are going through this. This is NOT your fault, it's her fault and he is part way responsible also for encouraging this behaviour. I have to ask the question, has soemthing already happened between them that he isn't telling you? Why is he defending her?
He SHOULD be defending you, not calling you names and making you think you are crazy. You are not crazy, this is extremely inappropriate behaviour,at first I thought just on her part, but I'm sorry it's on his part too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

{{hugs}} Both of them need a swift kick in the a$$ .Her for being so trashy and him for allowing it to go on and and on. What would he think if it were a guy landlord doing the same with you ? I bet it would be a different story . It is no way your fault . It is time for him to shape up or ship out . I think a marriage counselor would be a great idea . Sorry you are going through this .

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

It is very wrong of your husband to take this "woman's" side and worse yet to make you feel that it's your fault. You deserve better treatment than that.

 It would probably help to have a sounding board, perhaps a counselor or clergy member, someone who is impartial. If your husband won't go with you then go alone. 

It's sounds like your relationship is in big trouble if you don't sort this out. Let us know how you are.

Jude


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 22, 2009)

The only thing they should be talking about is the Rental and nothing else. She's sure a piece of trash!


----------



## kittywings (Sep 22, 2009)

He probably has gotten used to how this "woman" has made him feel (sexy, etc.) and even though he may not be particularly interested in her, he doesn't necessarily want the attention to stop.  
I don't remember if moving is an option, but that would be the best bet in my mind because I think she just needs to be taken out of the equation.


----------



## LJA (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry, hun.  
And look, I dont know you or your husband, but if that were MY husband, heads would be rolling.  There's somethin' wrong with a man that takes some nasty ho-bag's side over his wife's, whether he thinks you're making more of it or not.  Are you compleeeeeeeeetly sure there's nothing going on here?  He's definitely digging the attention, if nothing else.


----------



## krissy (Sep 22, 2009)

i would make it so that coming over is a big pain to her. childish maybe but who cares...nothing that will hurt her but that will hurt her feelings or make her feel unwelcome

like if she shows up, go outside and start sweeping up, keep going in front of her, messing up her line of sight to your DH, sweep her feet by "accident", make it hard to converse

offer her something to drink and put salt in it. or spill it on her accidentally, or drop a full plastic cup on accident right at her feet so that she is covered in soda-don't help her clean herself or offer her a towel.

put a hanging flower basket up where she likes to stand on your porch and come out and put a lot of water in it so that she cant satnd comfortably.

spray down the side of the house so that she can't stand anywhere near your DH and when ever she starts talking turn on the sprayer so that her words are drowned out

when she comes over stay beside your DH, he is yours! when she comes over to talk make her feel dumb for what she needs. say how sorry you are that she has to come around because she doesn't have a man that can take care of her like you do. look at her with pity whenever she needs something and comment on her lack of a man and how very sad it makes you that she can't find her own man. get her some dating service cards or websites and give them to her in front your DH and say stuff like "i have heard this place can get _ANYONE_ a date, so she should have a shot".
 also tell her that you have found a few good handy men who should be able to take care of her problems, give her a sheet from the phone book- literally rip out the page and give it to her
tell her right in the middle of her conversation/story/whatever that you don't feel comfortable taking up anymore of her time and that you and YOUR DH are trying to have a quiet night together. maybe put up an outdoor styled curtain so that she can't see you guys?
talk about how much you enjoy uninterrupted nights hanging out with your DH, and how you miss how quiet it was at your old place with only the 2 of you.

i hope that maybe some of this will work and i wish you good luck dealing with that bitch.

if worse comes to worst, and you feel like your DH is doing something to encourage it or worse, the rent some bugging equipment and bugg a few of their convos. if nothing comes of it, then good, but if it were my DH and he was encouraging it, i'd want to know for sure


----------



## LJA (Sep 22, 2009)

Krissy, you are EVIL.  I wanna party with you, sister....lmao...





			
				krissy said:
			
		

> i would make it so that coming over is a big pain to her. childish maybe but who cares...nothing that will hurt her but that will hurt her feelings or make her feel unwelcome
> 
> like if she shows up, go outside and start sweeping up, keep going in front of her, messing up her line of sight to your DH, sweep her feet by "accident", make it hard to converse
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh Krissy you are hilarious!!!

IB, not to make fun of this situation because I know how much it is hurting you, it would be **** hurting me too, I have a horrible feeling that there is a little more going on here than he is letting on, either that or he is enjoying the extra attention.
I've got a better idea about the handymen out of the phone book, YOU ring them up and get some to come around and give you a quote for some odd job or another, sort of an audition of sorts, and hire the hunkiest one for the most menial jobs you have. And make sure he's there fixing things when DH comes home from work. With his shirt off (cos handymen get very hot when they are fixing things yanno  :wink: )


----------



## LJA (Sep 23, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> he is letting on, either that or he is enjoying the extra attention.
> I've got a better idea about the handymen out of the phone book, YOU ring them up and get some to come around and give you a quote for some odd job or another, sort of an audition of sorts, and hire the hunkiest one for the most menial jobs you have. And make sure he's there fixing things when DH comes home from work. With his shirt off (cos handymen get very hot when they are fixing things yanno  :wink: )




"Hello, I'd like to a hire handyman please?  Preferably one that is shirtless and glistening."     :wink:


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 23, 2009)

Lori, exactly!!


----------



## krissy (Sep 23, 2009)

do you think that they have a listing for Musclishious Handy Men in the phone book?


oh and i wasn't joking about giving the lady a page of the phone book or any of that other stuff. i would do it all.  :twisted:  i am evil arent i??


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Sorry, hun.
> And look, I dont know you or your husband, but if that were MY husband, heads would be rolling.  There's somethin' wrong with a man that takes some nasty ho-bag's side over his wife's, whether he thinks you're making more of it or not.  Are you compleeeeeeeeetly sure there's nothing going on here?  He's definitely digging the attention, if nothing else.



Yeah id be afraid of leaving sharp objects around my house and/or sleeping next to my woman after saying something like that lol...


----------



## islandbeauty (Sep 24, 2009)

deleted


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 25, 2009)

A trial seperation may help you sort out your feeling's for your hubby and you may realize you dont need him after all.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 28, 2009)

LIFE IS TOO SHORT!! If there are not children involved...CHOOSE TO BE HAPPY!!  He does not make you happy.  Leave him and find someone that treats you right!!  I got a divorce about a year ago.  I'm with someone else now and look back and can't believe how I used to live.  The person I'm with now treats me so good, I'm able to be myself- which I wasn't myself for the last 5 years.

LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO NOT BE HAPPY!!!!!!!


----------

